# your opinion: fog fluids



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

I am running two machines... one is the basic 1000 watt "disposable" type from Party City- type vendors. The other is this machine http://martinpro.com/product/product.asp?product=technofog, a Martin Pro 800, a somewhat expensive professional fogger.

When I bought the Martin, I purchased it through a website that sells fog chillers and related items. I also bought his recommmended fog fluid - which comes in a jug, dry, and ou add distilled water to it.

Even in this "economical" method of shipping, it's a lot for a gallon. I'm wondering what people's experience/opinion is on using the standard fog juice available at local retailers, or even this sort of stuff http://www.eliminatorlightingdirect.com/Fog_Fluid_p/e-125.htm, which is much cheaper when bought in quantity.

Basically, I'm looking at getting two gallons of it, and it's going to be the same price (about 45 each) whether I buy it from the original source or this other place, unless I buy a bunch all at once.

So, with that in mind, should I risk using El Stinko brand fog fluid from the local party shop?


----------

